# porblem out in the field



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

*problem out in the field*

ok it's seams one this after another got the old tractor running well stated disking up the field and then stated to run ruff so pull it in to the drive way and ran it at have thro and stats popping (not getting gas l think) but it gets the gas any thing l can do to find out what it is


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

fuel filters? got gas in the tank lol
Ryan


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

yes it had a ful tank it was getting gas but the sparks were burn (coved in black)


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Which tractor is it you are referring to and what exactly were you doing when the condition started?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

sounds like you need to adjust the carburetor.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Have you checked to see if the carb float is sticking of the needle valve is sticking open? I had a Cub 154 that acted that way when this happened? That or a plugged up bowl vent.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Which tractor is it you are referring to and what exactly were you doing when the condition started? *


it's a massey 20 1947 l was pulling a set of disks


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *sounds like you need to adjust the carburetor. *


it's not the float


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

if you have gas and its not the float and your carb is adjusted check to be sure your point gap is correct.file them and set them to around.016 to start with


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

:ditto: Black plugs is a sign of too much fuel or weak spark. Does fuel come out the bottom of the carb when you shut it off? If so, recheck the float (sometimes you have to set it a little lower than spec) and make sure the needle valve isn't sticking.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sometimes you can tap on the carb and free up the needle valve or float. This may work for on the spot but the underlying problem will still be there and need to be corrected.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Can needle valves on tractors get grooves worn in them like the little B&S engines can? If so could that be a problem? Need to clean them plugs up.
Ryan


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

So James, have you gotten your PORBLEM fixed?


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Ryan, the same can happen with tractors, the needle valves get worn and need to be replaced periodically. It's usually a good idea to do a full carb kit while your at it. That ensures you seal up any vacuum leaks that may be there with all new gaskets and seals.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *So James, have you gotten your PORBLEM fixed? *


nope can't get out there tell this week end


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *Ryan, the same can happen with tractors, the needle valves get worn and need to be replaced periodically. It's usually a good idea to do a full carb kit while your at it. That ensures you seal up any vacuum leaks that may be there with all new gaskets and seals. *[/QU
> 
> were can l get a kik or just get seals


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Not sure if you have Tractor Supply Center or something like it up there, but they might carry a kit; otherwise it is the MF dealer.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

You should be able to getr a kit from UAP/NAPA or any good auto parts store. You'll need to get the model # of the carb. On a MH it will be a "Marvel Schebler" TSX _ _ _ . That info is on a brass tag on the throat of the carb toward the opening.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

ok thanks all will let you know how it turns out


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Did you get it all worked out, or order a kit?
Ryan


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Just a thought James, that tag is usually covered in dirt, use a small brush (like a tooth-brush) to clean it off so you can read it.


----------

